# What to do with all those lids?



## Willowyk (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok now that I have started canning I am getting quite the collection of inner lids. It is not recommended to reuse them and I am not posting this to discuss that. 
But being frugal I was wondering if anyone has anyone come up with some clever upcycle ideas!


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

I re-use the ones that aren't too bent up or corroded on canning jars that I don't use for actual canning. For instance, if I'm storing leftover soup in the fridge in a canning jar, I'll slap on an old lid.

Old lids also are dandy for covering knot holes that fall out of wood planking, like on a deck.

If you've got cracks or holes where critters are getting in or a woodpecker has made, stuff a bit of steel wool in the void then nail a canning lid over it. You can paint to match your house color if you want.

If you're make bird houses from wood scraps, those canning lids make cute roofing. Over lap them so you have scalloped roof tiles. Speaking of roofs, if you have wood fence posts where the cut end of the post is pointing up and exposed to the weather, some people use old canning lids or odd bits of sheet metal to cover that exposed end and keep rain water from collecting on the wood.

You can use canning larger canning lids as a barrier any time you have exterior wood coming right up to your house. For instance, if you put a fence post right up to the corner of your house, you'll want to put metal between the post and the house so any wood insects don't migrate to the wood of your house. You can line the "between" with old canning lids or off bits of sheet metal to create that barrier.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

We use old canning lids as spinning reflectors in the garden and orchard to deter birds and critters. We also have a couple hanging in the garage for parking assistance.

Old lids also make good capillary breaks and shims whenever you put wood on top of concrete, and bent/nailed around corners and edges to reinforce & protect from dings.

We punched holes in few to make heavy "screens" for our downspouts and rain barrel openings. They also make great collars around veggies to deter cutworm, root maggot and carrot fly.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

That's why I switched to Tattler lids, totally reusable


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Kids learning to shoot with their BB guns love to hear the BB strike metal. They seem to enjoy it more than shooting a paper tagret.

Wade


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

You folks have some really interesting ideas! 

The oddest one I've done was to repair the inner spring of the latch in a 100 year old door. It's the kind where all the mechanism is in a metal box on the outside of the wood. A spring had gotten weak, and the door wouldn't stay closed. I used a pair od sturdy kitchen shears and cut the exact same size of metal as the spring in a strip, and installed it. It's worked fine for three or four years. I'm so glad, too! No way could anything like that be easily purchased.

I also used a pair of large lids under the feet of my Christmas tree stand. The carpet was way too squishy to accommodate the tree's ornament load without a broader base of support. The lids did the trick, and they did it discreetly.


----------



## Willowyk (Feb 24, 2014)

Great ideas! Please keep 'em coming!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

One of our local crafting ladies makes angel & other ornaments with them.


----------



## Willowyk (Feb 24, 2014)

PlicketyCat said:


> One of our local crafting ladies makes angel & other ornaments with them.


Any pictures?


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Willowyk said:


> Any pictures?


I don't think I have any pics of hers, but they're similar to these that are posted on HGTV craft-share:


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, I forgot one: I hot-glued an old lid to the side of my upper cabinet and sewed a magnet into the corner of my pot holders so I can just stick them to the lid right next to the stove without fumbling with hooks or drawers


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

I use them for dehydrated food storage in mason jars. Just vacuum seal them and they make an airtight seal. The same for bulk spice storage - keeps them fresh longer.


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

I use them for row markers in the garden. Glue a popsicle or craft stick on the back and write on the white inner lid with a sharpie marker. Lets me instantly know when it was planted and easily replaced every year.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://allsortsofpretty.com/diy-mason-jar-lid-candles/


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

ccfromnc said:


> I use them for row markers in the garden. Glue a popsicle or craft stick on the back and write on the white inner lid with a sharpie marker. Lets me instantly know when it was planted and easily replaced every year.


Great ideas on here, but this is the best! DH hates to mark what's what in the garden. I have a lot of skewer sticks I could use.

I also separate out the lids with little damage on them and store away for a SHTF scenario, I would reuse them then.


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad you like it. I do the same as you, keep the best lids for reuse in shtf and the others as markers. Just remember not to use water soluble glue like Elmers like I did the first time. They fell off with the first rain lol. Use a waterproof adhesive like Locktite.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

JillyG said:


> That's why I switched to Tattler lids, totally reusable


me too! I like the reusable lids. expense at first but I don't have to go out and buy a ton of lids every year and also I don't have to worry if there is a shortage of lids. 
I like all the ideas on ways to use the old metal lids!!!! still have a lot of those.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

ccfromnc said:


> Glad you like it. I do the same as you, keep the best lids for reuse in shtf and the others as markers. Just remember not to use water soluble glue like Elmers like I did the first time. They fell off with the first rain lol. Use a waterproof adhesive like Locktite.


Try weaving the lids through the tines of thrift-store forks and then planting the handle  I use salvaged flatware, cooking utensils and hardware for all sorts of outdoor markers... for ones I want to keep I'll stamp them with a die set... flattened spoons, spatulas, washers, jar & can lids, even bottlecaps. Dollar-store nail polish makes an excellent "weatherproof" paint on wood, plastic, glass and metal -- more durable than a Sharpie outdoors and cheaper than crafting paint pens. You can also "decoupage" seedpackets or clipart right to the lid (front and back) with clear outdoor spray varnish/polyurethane.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

I reuse them in the "eat me first" category. A little home research, and I've come to the conclusion that with anything high acid, I can use them over and over, for the 
'taste this" jar.. I've never done a batch and left for a year or 2 and checked, but would be interesting to find out how many times you could reuse regular, dollar general lids.


----------



## Willowyk (Feb 24, 2014)

zong said:


> I reuse them in the "eat me first" category. A little home research, and I've come to the conclusion that with anything high acid, I can use them over and over, for the
> 'taste this" jar.. I've never done a batch and left for a year or 2 and checked, but would be interesting to find out how many times you could reuse regular, dollar general lids.


Zong, respectfully please do not hijack this thread. I do not wish to debate reuse. Just up-cycling. Thank you.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Draw or paste pics on them to make a memory game for the kids. Paint them black and red and use them as checkers on a cloth board (or paint a board on a table)


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Hang a bunch of them together with wire to make a beaded curtain or decorative screen (if attached to a wooden frame). Then paint them some funky colors!


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Glue them to the bottom of your kids shoes to make home made tap shoes... Then drop them off to spend the day with your MIL! Hehehe


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Punch holes in one of the rings and use some heavy weight fishing line to attach lids at different lengths. Then hang it on the porch as a wind chime!


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Nail to trees as reflectors so you can safely traverse your treacherous driveway in the dark


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Use a hack saw to cut them into stars. Then drill holes in the center and slide them over the bulbs on a string of white Christmas lights. They will work as reflectors for the lights! Super pretty and expensive looking, but very time consuming.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Drill the centers and attach between 2 pieces of wood. Then shake ur tambourine !!!


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

These ideas are just off the cuff but I can draw you a diagram for anyone of them if u'd like?


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Use as a signaling mirror...

Drill a hole in the middle, but make sure to smooth out the sharp edges with a chainsaw file. Then give them to the kids with a print out of morse code and a pencil. Show them how then send em out to play. They can send secret messages to each other (all the while learning important survival skills). After a bit get one of your own and signal the word 'snack' or 'lunch' and see how long it takes them to figure it out!


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Using drill bits, hole saw kit, or a knock out/punch out set you can make any size/type of washer you might need.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Attach 2 strings to opposite ends. Holding ends of string spin the shiny lid in front of your husband while he is zoned out in front of the computer or TV. Hypnotize him into doing the dishes.


----------

